# Coffee Brewing Mug



## EpiProd (Aug 6, 2016)

Hey Everyone!

We have designed a portable coffee brewing mug, soon to be launched on Indiegogo. I really wanted to source your feedback and what you think about our mug.

Here is a link to a video about our device:


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

@EpiProd Please contact me to discuss advertising options


----------

